# Free Antivirus for Linux and Unix



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Clam AntiVirus 
Since releasing the new version of Clam AntiVirus, we have been continuously receiving very good opinions on its stability and efficiency. 
Our users appreciate advanced mechanisms that protect against new type of malware, including image and HTML exploits, and phishing attacks as well. 












click Here


----------

